# Family Lodging Subic



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wanted to see if anyone has suggestions for lodging set ups in Subic if I bring family down of about 12 people for few days the week after New Yrs? Wife is already home, and I'll be down for New Yrs, but then want to spend some time in Subic area looking around, mulling retirement, etc, and the annual treat some family to a mini vacation. Trying to avoid getting 3 hotel rooms which is cost prohibitive, but was not sure where all to look for that area. Suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

You can book a transient house in one of the neighborhoods. There are a lot of the old Navy houses that are rented out like this. Search OLX and when I have some time later, I might be able to send some links.

It is best to have cars though. You will be away from the CBD.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Try subichomes.com. I hope they have what you're looking for.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

esv1226 said:


> Try subichomes.com. I hope they have what you're looking for.


Yes, I was trying to remember that name earlier.

When we got married last year I booked a really cool house for some of the family. The price was not too bad. Actually, it was one house but an architect bought it and made it into 3 separate rent-able units that share a small swimming pool and pool table area. If that sounds like something that would work for you let me know and I can get the contact details. Might have to get lucky on availability though.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is one in Binictican that is owned by a lady who we know over the phone, as well as her daughter. She seems like a really nice and fair woman. We were talking to her about buying one of her houses. They buy, sell and rent. They do a nice job on their renovations.

I think this one is very near a pool that you would probably be allowed to use.

https://www.olx.ph/item/3-bedroom-s...sbma-ID74fHK.html?p=1&h=cf4098aea8#cf4098aea8


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Hope you find something for the family I sent you a message.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll look into all of the above. Still undecided now about bringing any family as the money tree has been burning for a whole week now, when it was Supposed to simply "smolder" until I got there. I guess Santa struck a gold mine at the North Pole and I never knew! LOL and SMH! I'm leaning towards just two of us and son coming down. We'll see. I have a week to "cool" off before I fly down behind rest of family that is already there.

Again thanks. Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Nickleback99 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll look into all of the above. Still undecided now about bringing any family as the money tree has been burning for a whole week now, when it was Supposed to simply "smolder" until I got there. I guess Santa struck a gold mine at the North Pole and I never knew! LOL and SMH! I'm leaning towards just two of us and son coming down. We'll see. I have a week to "cool" off before I fly down behind rest of family that is already there.
> 
> Again thanks. Ho Ho Ho!


 Sorry to here but easy to go thru money especially that it's Christmas and everyone thinks we are banks. Everyone has there hand out for a gift and before you know it you've blown threw a grand. 
look on the bright side she's getting almost 50 to $1


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Rogdas said:


> Sorry to here but easy to go thru money especially that it's Christmas and everyone thinks we are banks. Everyone has there hand out for a gift and before you know it you've blown threw a grand.
> look on the bright side she's getting almost 50 to $1


Thanks. Yeah, I know, but it's a lot gone and that was Not even for most of the Christmas....that request came today, which without getting into amounts, the money gone was a Lot, And part of it was supposed to go towards Christmas money gifts. Now? Poof! Lol. Always works better when I'm actually there....lot less handouts.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Nickleback99 said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I know, but it's a lot gone and that was Not even for most of the Christmas....that request came today, which without getting into amounts, the money gone was a Lot, And part of it was supposed to go towards Christmas money gifts. Now? Poof! Lol. Always works better when I'm actually there....lot less handouts.


LOL, I feel for you brother. We've all been there and done that (some probably still even have the receipts). However I must say that I didn't see anything under my tree from you. 

In all seriousness, I posted here just wanting to wish you all a blessed Christmas and a healthy, safe and prosperous 2017.

:rudolph:

Cheers.

Doug


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

UltraFJ40 said:


> LOL, I feel for you brother. We've all been there and done that (some probably still even have the receipts). However I must say that I didn't see anything under my tree from you.
> 
> In all seriousness, I posted here just wanting to wish you all a blessed Christmas and a healthy, safe and prosperous 2017.
> 
> ...


Roger that! Merry Christmas to you and everyone on here. I'm moving on from the smoke coming out of my ears and looking forward to getting down there and "Chilling". I hope to meet up with some of the folks down in Subic area sometime week after New Years. I can promise No Complaining from me! Life is GOOD and I'm a luck man. Take care all. 
:wave:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*rentals*

lots of places. Havent been on net lately. Im here in castillejos,,near subic city and love it. Been here a few yrs. Pm me if you dont find anything. lagoon in barrio baretto has cheap rooms about 1200 php a night....i dont know the availability..welcome back..steve


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> lots of places. Havent been on net lately. Im here in castillejos,,near subic city and love it. Been here a few yrs. Pm me if you dont find anything. lagoon in barrio baretto has cheap rooms about 1200 php a night....i dont know the availability..welcome back..steve


Thanks ! Trying figure out some dates still to go down, likely around 3-5 JAN; so, hope to meet up then with few of the fellas living down there in Subic area. Likely just be 2-4 of us at this point. It's changed quite a bit since I was last there in 2010 from what I gather in terms of mall, Pure Gold, more hotels, etc. Looking forward to the visit! Shoot me a PM on how to contact you via cell phone, etc. Take care. 

Regards, Jay C.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> Thanks ! Trying figure out some dates still to go down, likely around 3-5 JAN; so, hope to meet up then with few of the fellas living down there in Subic area. Likely just be 2-4 of us at this point. It's changed quite a bit since I was last there in 2010 from what I gather in terms of mall, Pure Gold, more hotels, etc. Looking forward to the visit! Shoot me a PM on how to contact you via cell phone, etc. Take care.
> 
> Regards, Jay C.


It's been a long time since I was over there too. I use to manage the Hungry Marlin restaurant just across S**t river from the Yacht club. If ya can, snap a few good photos while there and post them. I'd like to see the area and how it's changed. I've been a fair amount of places since living here but I sure miss Subic!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> It's been a long time since I was over there too. I use to manage the Hungry Marlin restaurant just across S**t river from the Yacht club. If ya can, snap a few good photos while there and post them. I'd like to see the area and how it's changed. I've been a fair amount of places since living here but I sure miss Subic!


Do you mean across the road from the yacht club but still in the freeport?

Try Google maps street view. I just realized we have it now.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> It's been a long time since I was over there too. I use to manage the Hungry Marlin restaurant just across S**t river from the Yacht club. If ya can, snap a few good photos while there and post them. I'd like to see the area and how it's changed. I've been a fair amount of places since living here but I sure miss Subic!


Jet Lag,

If you don't mind, what is the gentleman far right name? He looks very familiar even though he is a few years older now.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> Jet Lag,
> 
> If you don't mind, what is the gentleman far right name? He looks very familiar even though he is a few years older now.
> 
> Chuck


I wish I could tell you but there were just too many people there to know names and not sure I ever knew. As I remember, he was kind of a young hot shot and risk taker. Not sure really but that's my memory of him.


----------

